# Medical-chest Xray



## biggiesmalls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, i just got an offer from a nz company to work in Christchurch, so i have to sort out my own visa, with that said i am unfit and have not really been physicall active i.e. play rugby or sport in the past year or two so i am unfit, would this affect the medical and chest x-ray also being a sufferer of mild asthma.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

The xray is only looking for stuff like TB so dont worry about that. 
The medical is fine too. It looks at things like cholesterol so it's worth eating healthy and getting some exercise in before your medical but overall i wouldnt worry about just being a bit unfit unless you have a huge bmi.


----------



## biggiesmalls (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks toadsurfer, i have found an old pair of trainers to go jogging in, they just need a wash but still in good nik, thanks for the advice, much appreciated should have medical in about a week or two


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

biggiesmalls said:


> thanks toadsurfer, i have found an old pair of trainers to go jogging in, they just need a wash but still in good nik, thanks for the advice, much appreciated should have medical in about a week or two


Lol! Don't overdo it! You don't want a heart attack beforehand - that really would muddy the medical!


----------

